# Premature Ovarian Failure



## loumclou (Sep 8, 2009)

HI Guys

My name is Lou and 6 months ago i was diagnosed with Premature Ovarian Failure. Im 30 years of age and getting married this september but behind it all im completely heart Broken, Ive dreamt about having children since an early age and to have this ripped away from you is soul destroying. I have currently been Prescribed a Contraceptive pill to replace the hormones my body is lacking which just seems all wrong. Menapausal symptoms have subsided with the Meds but the extreme saddness seems to be worsening. Its Defo baby boom at the moment and feel i just cant get away from it. Currently we are On the waiting list for Egg donation in Prague in 2011 so thats giving us a little bit of hope.......

Any advice or comments would be really appreciated, Dont want to give up on my body as easily as every Dr has, Must be something i can do!!!!!

Lou


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Lou 

I don't have any personal experience of this hun but I will leave you links to other ladies who are in the same position as yourself  . I so hope that your dream comes true when you start treatment in Prague  . Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

Maybe this would be of interest to you?.......
*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## Gemini19 (May 24, 2010)

Hello Lou. I too am new to this site and have exactly the same problems as you. I am 29 (30 in 3 weeks) I found out 3 weeks ago I had premature Ovarian Failure and am totally distraught. My husband and I are thinking of treatment in Spain as was told there is a 3-4 year wait on NHS for egg donation. We are in the process of making an appointment with a clinic in Barcelona.

I too am taking Microgynon (the pill) at present. Am going to go for some counselling also. Am starting to see light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## loumclou (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Gemini19
Your news is still fairly fresh, Counselling is a really good plan straight up as i waited 6 months and never experienced such saddness, have started counselling now but would advice anyone to go straight away. Your on the Pill too, do you know why the pill instead of HRT, im still confused about this one, the waiting list in the czech republic is 9 months, we have our consultation there on the June bank Holiday, supposed to have a very good reputation, Ive started accupuncture as well and am hopeful that it will help the migraines that seem to be alongside this diagnosis, Have You someone who will carry out a bone scan for you, im told this is very important

lou
xxxxxxx


----------



## Gemini19 (May 24, 2010)

Hi Lou, 
I am in the process of doing my research into fertility clinics, it was my doctor who suggested Spain but having read reviews on here I think i might do further research before committing to Spain (they haven't yet acknowledged my email from 2 days ago?...) Did you do much research before deciding upon Czech Republic?... 

I was put on the pill and told the pill was a form of hrt (it is a hormone pill) i had a scan which was fine,  but the Dr said the pill would help the lining of my uterus (estrogen would make it thicker) I am conscious about brittle bones but my doc said the pill helps to protect against this (he didn't suggest a bone density check) therefore, i make sure i have lots of calcium - to be honest have started to change my diet, am eating better and exercising a bit more. But in answer to your question, I don't really know what that the difference is, i assumed because i took Microgynon before that was why he prescribed it again and it contains all the properties that hrt does anyway.

I don't know when my POF started, and don't really recall any symptoms, am very annoyed i didn't know it was happening as was on the pill for 10 years. Was only a few weeks ago when I went to a private womens clinic for fertility tests that i was diagnosed. If i had waited for NHS i would still be waiting to see a gynaecologist!!. Do you mind if i ask you, did you know, and did you experience any unpleasantness?

Good luck with your appointment in CR.
XX


----------



## loumclou (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey

Like you i took the pill for nearly 10 years and after stopping it last july ended up really sick, dizziness, migraine, hot flashes etc. i proceeded to check my bloods and hormone levels to discover an Fsh of 57 followed by another of 37. My Gp sent me to a fertilty clinic where i was given the dreaded diagnosis.Following this an ultrasound scan showed very small 'quiet' ovaries. An AMH level confirmed my worst fears coming back as non detectable. The Gynae at the FC prescribed a mild form of HRT for me Trisequins which she said would give enough oesrogen to prevent the symptoms but would not prevent me from becoming pregnant should i miraculously ovulate. As i got the news in that clinic and was so devestated i decided it was time for a 2nd opinion.

The 2 nd opinion im afraid was no more exciting than the first. The only thing that changed was he wanted me to take the contraceptive pill as he said at OUR age we need this higher dose of hormones to sustain our bones.He said there was no chance of my having any bone damage at this early stage but i requested a bone density scan anyhow (NO HARM)

So all was going well got engaged in feb and it was the happies time in my life but in the last month all has gone down fairly down hill, The current baby boom is filling me with jealousy and rage, i feel so hard done by and so alone. Counselling is teaching me that s in fact ok to feel this way as it is a dreadful thing to happen, ive never been an angry person but cant believe the rage i feel sometimes, i wanted children more than anyone ive ever met and for something to take that away is just CRUEL.

Starting to fell very trapped now taking the contraceptive pill as i dont want anythink to stop that marginal chance.

Did alot of research last year into egg donation and most of the clinics seem to come highly reccomended with similar success rates. Unfortunately it was cost that made up our mind in the end! Egg donation in reprofit in Czech republic is one quarter the price of what it is here in ireland and they use fresh eggs where as they're frozen here, 3900 for a cycle gives us at least 3 chances compared to one in Spain. Also we are both very fair skinned with blue eyes.the waiting list is 9 months which lead me to believe they def match the recipient and donor very closely.They are also good for correspondance. Any queries i had were answered with 24hrs.

My new Plan Now is to continue accupuncture and counselling, stay fit and eat healthy, visit an Endocrinologist for an overall picture and then after returning from honeymoon in Sept go cold turkey with the pill and pray hard and hope im one of the lucky ones,

Otherwise our egg donation is March 17th and hopefully that baby will find us on this route if not on the other,

I'll keep you posted if i gather any new info from endocrinologist or from consultation in Prague but the one thing i will say please dont be afraid to be sad, cry, scream whatever works cos its a a tough cross to bear

Any More questions kepp writing

xx

lou


----------



## Peanut10 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Lou

Sorry to hear your news.  I was diagnosed with POF however my first consultant misdiagnosed originally so I was given wrong treatment.  I then went to a private clinic as NHS would not treat me as I needed Donor Eggs. The clinic I went to was SEFC in Tunbridge Wells and they did have donors available.  However I was luck that my friend who is 25 donored for us in the end. But I went through a really dark time when I was first diagnosed and wanted you to know that it does get better.  You kind of have to grieve almost, for something you have never had but want, if that makes sense.  I had good friend to help me through it, I did have counselling as well which I found useful.  Be strong and I wish you all the luck in the world.  I have just had my 2nd IVF and in the 2WW period.  

Paula


----------



## yellowbrickroad (Mar 15, 2010)

Dear Lou,

I'm so sorry to hear your news and that you are having a difficult time coming to terms with POF.  Until I was diagnosed I had never even heard of it, let alone think it could happen to me.  
I was diagnosed aged 25, and they believe it was caused by an autoimmune virus I had aged 19.

As I was with a partner but not engaged when I was DX'd I was concerned about the effect on our relationship, but was given confidence when my now DH proposed a year later.  This gave me a huge inner strength that I was not alone and that I had not failed because I cannot have my own biological child.  I still draw on this now when I am blindsided by my emotions!
I was also encouraged by the fact I am adopted myself, and know this can be a wonderfully fulfilling option for both adopter and adoptee.  And there is still an excellent chance of DE IVF, even if you do have to wait.

I really can empathise and understand your emotions.  I hope you can gain some strength from FF members, and that in the meantime you can enjoy preparations for your big day.  If you'd like to chat more, please get in touch.

All the best, and take care

YBR X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wanted to stop by to send big big hugs,     
finding out you have POF and need another womans eggs to have a baby is such a hard diagnosis to be given,
from reading your posts it sounds like your doing all you can to get the right treatment and care you deserve.
I had a simular experience in that my first fsh/blood tests said I was menopausal the next one was fine,
it then took a further 3 years to get a confirmed diagnosis, and even then it wasn't that clear!!!
to use a donors eggs you need need to grieve for your own lost fertility, and counselling helped me too,
then you need to full discuss the implications of using a DE, 
my hubby and I had to battle out the tell not tell argument!!! as an example.

However I eventually got to the stage I was ready to accept a donor egg and now have a DD, 
I could not have done it without some special ladies and others experiences here on FF
and so I would encourage you to post often 
and prehaps join us on a donor egg chat night to ask the burning questions 
or just feel understood and not alone.

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lou,

I too suffered POF, but it was at a young age-22-and in the years that followed, I found I dealt with the huge blow of having POF, and realised if I didn't have children naturally, that was ok.  In later years, I met my DP, and we decided to go ahead with IVF, and my amazing sister offered her eggs, which we accepted.  This cut waiting lists, and it also means that there is a close gene connection, which is hugley important to me.  Anyway, we went ahead with the IVF, and it worked!!  I am now 8 weeks and 6 days pg, and I really hope this offers you hope that there is light at the end of the tunnel.  I know it is difficult to deal with, and the whole process is a roller coaster of emotions, but if you want to ask anything, or just chat, feel free to pm me.   

Take care, and lots of luck   
Linda xxxx


----------



## scoobylooby (May 13, 2008)

Hello Lou,


I was diagnosed with early menopause a year and a half ago. I was 38, so older than you. Apart from severe migraines at my time of the month, i have no other symptoms. I was told i had been going into early menopause for years and i was really shocked and very upset. I had counselling and i went through a definite grieving process for several months. I did pursue IVF with my own eggs, but it was unsuccessful. 


All i can say to you is that the pain does get better. Like you and many others on here, i had always wanted children (took a while to find the right man!) and accepting i can never have my own biological child has taken some time. You will get through this, but in your own time. 


We will be doing donor egg IVF just as soon as we have got the funds. Probably in Greece. I actually feel really positive about the prospect now. 


Whatever your plans for the future, you will be amazed at your own resilience. I wish you all the best.




xx


----------



## littledarlings (Mar 20, 2010)

hi lou   
i am new to the site.  i also have premature aging ovaries.  i am 39.  i have been told its heredetary.  we have been through ivf in the uk at a cost to us because the nhs won't fund ivf if amh below 2.0 and mine is 0.6. they retrieved no eggs.  we are currently going through ed in alicante, spain. i am on drugs that will produce a period ( i haven't had one naturally since christmas) and then i will start further drugs to get my body ready for de.  why are you not able to start till 2011??  in spain there is no waiting list.


----------

